# Haven't posted photos for a while



## newbie (Dec 18, 2011)

These are some bastile soaps I made to give as gifts for Christmas. THe ones I made with shea butter have better lather than the ones with castor, which I was surprised at.

The two on the left are BB's Cranberry Fig, the pink and red bar is DS HUnter's Moon, and the far right is NG's Cool Waters






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mouse (Dec 18, 2011)

very nice swirls!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty color and glitter!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh wow! Those are gorgeous! You must be very proud.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 18, 2011)

Wowser the swirls are divine   love your colours too :0)


----------



## Fullamoon (Dec 18, 2011)

These are ALL fantastic!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2011)

looovely 
swirl envy!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, your swirls are great!  I wish I could swirl like that.  How does the Hunter's Moon turn out?  I have some and it smells great in the bottle.  I really want to soap it!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 19, 2011)

Your swirls look amazing!

_... are you able to make your photo smaller so that everyone can enjoy it more easily?_


----------



## agriffin (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful swirls!


----------



## raysofcolorado (Dec 19, 2011)

Great Swirls!  Very eye-catching


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry about the size of the photo, Drangonkaz. I can never remember which option gives what so I always do the forum one, which turns out large. I've tried to resize but have only been successful one time.

Thanks for the compliments, otherwise! I can do this kind of swirl but I can't do an ITP swirl to save my life. I'm very envious of those, believe me.

Hunter's moon has been keeping its scent. I made these in late June. it discolors the soap to an off-white/very light brown, but I also didn't gel, and maybe it would be darker with gel. I think it smells pretty much like it does OOB and is very nice. This was a bastile so the recipe traces slowly anyhow, but it didn't seem like a significant accelerator. Post what you find when you use it- we can compare.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the larger photos myself, I can't see the thumbnail and don't want to click on it to enlarge -_- oh well just my preference!

I like the hunter's moon fo a lot!


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't like the thumbnails, either. I like big images so I can see all the detail but I like to sit nearer the front of the movie theater too. Guess I like to get blasted with imagery.

I tried the resizer again. Going back in to try to change it. I have no idea if it will work.


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmmm, I resized it by 50%. IT doesn't look that much smaller than before.  Stupid thing. IT's staying like this now. Hopefully dragonkaz won't look again!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 20, 2011)

I love large images, but many computers don't have monitors large enough to enjoy those images without having to slide the bar from left to right, so the image can't be enjoyed.  Also some (many) people don't have access to computers that can cope with large images and therefore can't enjoy pics like this one.


----------



## newbie (Dec 20, 2011)

Aaaahhhhh! You caught me!!! Does the picture look any smaller? I swear I reduced it by half, but it still looks pretty big. I can't remember if the other was larger and required the slider. This one fits on my screen, but that's for me.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it looks the same to me too... it didn't go off my screen before and doesn't now either but is taking up a good bit of the space...

still love it, still beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 21, 2011)

Breathtaking!  What glitter did you use?  It looks gorgeous.


----------



## newbie (Dec 21, 2011)

Nana, the glittery effect is from a small amount of mica in oil that I pour very lightly on the top of the soap and then swirl with the whole thing, so the effect is only on the surface. I used the 24 carat gold, the chameleon glitter and the taurus orion (all TKB) on the tops of the cranberry fig. I like the effect, even if it is just superficial.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 22, 2011)

Beuatiful!


----------



## saltydog (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are GORGEOUS!! You got some mad-swirling skillz


----------



## trishwosere (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG those are gorgeous, beautiful swirls...just beautiful!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like the look of this soap!


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 29, 2011)

Your swirls are beautiful!!


----------



## newbie (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you!! I really love doing this kind of swirl but I'm currently working on figuring out ITP. The mystery of what you'll get is a killer! Since I have no patience, being able to see the result (and control it more or less) immediately is a big draw.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 14, 2012)

those are gorgeous!!! Love the glitter!


----------

